# Winnipeg, Manitoba rental



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

How much does it cost to rent a house or apartment in Winnipeg? A 3 bedroom for a family of 5 that allows a golden retriever.


----------



## Peggy (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi, 
You will have a difficult time finding a 3 bedroom apt for starters, second, one that will take a pet will be extremely difficult You might have better luck with a town house or house. A 3 bedroom town house will cost you around $800.00 per month. A house in a good part of Winnipeg, will run you around $1500.00 to $2,000.00 per month.

Make sure if you are looking you stay out of the downtown core and the North End they are filled with crime and gang activity. Winnipeg is not the best city in Canada to live in, especially if you have young children. I lived their for 11 years, my husband was born just outside of Winnipeg and we both hated living there. 

Good luck in your move


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you very much for your info, Peggy. Please share with me your experiences re gang and crime activities.


----------



## richardhenderson (Oct 9, 2009)

Winnipeg is fine.
I parked my car in the north end with the doors unlocked last week. I was by the casino near the low income housing because my kid had a football game and nothing happened. I went to another football game up in Transcona (part of Winnipeg) where the North main nomads played and my car was fine the fans were awesome and they were all cheering on the 10 year old kids. Lot's to do in a safe Winnipeg


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

richardhenderson said:


> Winnipeg is fine.
> I parked my car in the north end with the doors unlocked last week. I was by the casino near the low income housing because my kid had a football game and nothing happened. I went to another football game up in Transcona (part of Winnipeg) where the North main nomads played and my car was fine the fans were awesome and they were all cheering on the 10 year old kids. Lot's to do in a safe Winnipeg


Thank you very much for the feedback, Richard. I have decided to find a job in Manitoba having a very close online friend (both of our families I can say are soul mates)... My CV is currently being reviewed and hoping I can make it...


----------



## richardhenderson (Oct 9, 2009)

I am hoping you can make it here. Winnipeg is a very friendly, culturally rich city. 
Richard


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

richardhenderson said:


> I am hoping you can make it here. Winnipeg is a very friendly, culturally rich city.
> Richard


Thank you very much for your kindest support... lane:


----------

